# Kh Guardian



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just watched this video from Reef-A-Palooza. Great invention, but price is a little steep for me....

Would you pay $500 USD for constant KH monitoring (Apex compatible)?

_(In case the video link is broken, here is a direct link to the article and video)
https://reefbuilders.com/2017/06/26/new-kh-guardian-monitor-tracks-alkalinity-for-half-the-price/_

[youtube]2cOagzhh0[/youtube]

PS the look on the guy's face when the host asks about Calcium monitoring... hahah


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with the thoughts on pricing but it is brand new so in time it will come down. 

Apex has their own coming,
GHL has theirs coming too,
the mindstream is shipping soon.

And it will be a matter of time before more companies develope theirs too. 

I'm going to invest in GHL's most likely when it comes out. I already have their doser 2.0 and love it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

It was $1000 last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

aaron86 said:


> It was $1000 last year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guardian not only monitors but adjusts. The monitor simply monitors and you make adjustments via your calcium reactor or other external device.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you missed the point the price went down $500 in just a year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

_I updated my original post to the article & video._

From the wording, it sounds like there was originally just one device that was going to monitor AND dose for Alk. That product was going to be $1000+

There is now a second product which just monitors alk and you manually adjust your own separate dosing, or program it through an apex. That is $5-600.

What was confusing is that one looks like theres 2 dosers already attached and 3 on the other. But, I guess thats how they administer the Alk reagents.

And then I don't understand... if the difference is just an "attached" single channel doser, why is the full Kh guardian an extra $600?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> _I updated my original post to the article & video._
> 
> From the wording, it sounds like there was originally just one device that was going to monitor AND dose for Alk. That product was going to be $1000+
> 
> ...


I believe that 600 dollar difference alot of it goes into the programming. The monitor can connect to your apex or controller and create a chart while the full guardian will make changes, I'm not sure if a doser can interpret it's info so that's the difference is it will automatically calculate and adjust for you.

The monitor you still have to adjust increases/decreases yourself.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

